# Spot the nightingale (A la carte poll #126)



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

These pieces were selected randomly from a long list, as part of my continuing project to look at the general musical tastes on TC. Follow the links in my signature below to see the previous polls and results.

Simply vote for all the pieces you like. If you don't know or like any, there are options for you too.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Voted for:


Chabrier: España
Chopin: Polonaise-Fantaisie in A flat, op.61
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
Schubert: Piano sonata no.18 in G, D. 894
Vivaldi: Mandolin concerto in C, RV. 425


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The same here, except Shosty instead of Hartmann. Disappointed with this title that Respighi is not in the poll.....


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

For this list:

Anonymous: Tournai Mass
I don't know this piece but I do enjoy many of her other works

Babbitt: Philomel
I don't recall this.

*Bach, CPE: Sinfonias, Wq.183*
Yes, I'll green light these.

Barrios: La Catedral
Unfamilaiar with this name

Chabrier: España
Popular but not Chabrier's best work for me.

*Chopin: Polonaise-Fantaisie in A flat, op.61*
Why, yes.

Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
Hartmann is on my to be explroed list.

Hillborg: Cold Heat
I'm confused about this.

*Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino, op.3*
Yes.

*Schubert: Piano sonata no.18 in G, D. 894*
I think this is one I have an orchestrated version, but based on that, yes.

*Shostakovich: String quartet no.13 in B flat minor, op.138*
Okay.

*Vivaldi: Mandolin concerto in C, RV. 425*
Quite! Among the liveliest.

Voříšek: Symphony in D, op.24
I don't know it but it must be good based on all the diacritical markings.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Art Rock said:


> The same here, except Shosty instead of Hartmann. Disappointed with this title that Respighi is not in the poll.....


I was half-expecting Stravinsky!


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

elgars ghost said:


> I was half-expecting Stravinsky!


I think the nightingale is in Babbitt's Philomel, which does in fact use a text and program related to the myth.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2015)

And the plot thickens as Nereffid leaves Mahlerian a like!

I voted for:

Babbitt
Bach
Chopin
Hartmann
Hillborg
Schubert
Shostakovich


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Mahlerian said:


> I think the nightingale is in Babbitt's Philomel, which does in fact use a text and program related to the myth.


I see - thanks for clearing that up. I thought Nereffid was throwing a curve.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Definitely Bach, Chopin, Vivaldi.


----------

